
AOL shutting down AOL Reader on January 3rd 2018 - SeanBoocock
https://reader.aol.com/eos
======
SeanBoocock
This was my favorite Google Reader alternative, mainly for its simplicity. It
never seemed to get a lot of attention beyond maintenance, but it worked for
the most part. Anyone have recommendations for web based RSS readers?

------
iamthirsty
I'm having Google Reader flashbacks.

